# Made an album for my photo's.



## Michael (Mar 11, 2008)

I got some rep. for a photo I posted in the Photo of the day thread and the person asked if I had a site or collection. It was from Ruarc and I tried PMing him but that username was unknown, so I'll just post it here anyway.

mawdyson/photography - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

My fav's:














Thoughts?

I'd love to get a site up for photography and guitar stuff. But I don't have the skills.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 13, 2008)

Quite nice man


----------



## quartie (Apr 16, 2008)

Whoa! I'm a sucker for lighting and focus and you've got great vision for both!


----------

